# Brazilian Navy Pics



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Feb 18, 2006)

New pictures of Brazilian Navy

Enjoy


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

Good stuff Crossbones.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice! I have always liked the A-4. 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 19, 2006)

Estao bonitas as fotos!

Aonde voce acho elas?

For everyone else: "Nice pictures, where'd you find them?"


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

https://www.mar.mil.br/menu_h/fotos/pessoal/imagens

Perhaps there... (right click on photo)


----------



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Feb 19, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Estao bonitas as fotos!
> 
> Aonde voce acho elas?
> 
> For everyone else: "Nice pictures, where'd you find them?"




Parabéns, GermansRGeniuses........você se comunica muito bem, em português!!!!!    


The correct adress is:

https://www.mar.mil.br/menu_h/fotos/fotos.htm

Thanks


----------

